

Swift,Apple's New Language, Has Been In Development For Nearly 4 Years - kevinwdavid
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/04/apples-new-programming-language-has-been-in-development-for-nearly-four-years/

======
digitalengineer
Why does the logo have a bird flying down, towards the ground? Would it not be
better to have it fly up, from bottom left to top right, as is custom with
logo design? ('Positive', 'growing', etc)

